# Gas Regulator Problem



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

We picked up our Duetto in May and have just had a problem.

At York on Saturday morning decided to make coffee and toast, easy you think however one ring on was fine add another ring and the pressure dropped so it was coffee then toast. Initially had thought it was frozen gas. Although one of the ASOC kindly boiled our kettle for us.
Rang the dealer and have found out Cotswold have had about 18 of these fail recently. Booked in for next weekend to be fixed. The manufacturer tried to blame a particular consignment of gas from one area but everyone changes their gas at different places.
Just thought I would bring this to peoples attention. Not a complaint against AS.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Jana

I have an Autotrail and within the owners club 4 gas regulators have gone faulty in as many weeks. It makes you think that possibly the manufactures of the gas regulators which are the new 30Mb type may have a problem with them. Just in case mine goes faulty whilst away in Spain I bought a spare from Gaslow at the York show. Gaslow asked why I wanted a spare I explained and they said that they was aware of a problem with another manufacturer. Hope this helps you and other members


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have a prob with the French one I bought at Novalise. If it has not been used for sometime, I have to disconnect the pipe and put it back on again and from that point it is fine until another period of non use. I noticed that there is a small button underneath it which I have tried pressing but don't know what it does or why it is there. Incidently, when ever I see a button I just have to press it. One day I will come unstuck. (In retrospect, it was probably fortunate that I was never drafted to nuclear subs)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I noticed that there is a small button underneath it which I have tried pressing but don't know what it does or why it is there.


Hi Pusser

I had a French regulator with a button. It is a safety device, if you have a sudden loss of gas from say a bust pipe it automatically shuts off. 
To reset it you hold the button until the gas pressure has built up in the system.

Jim


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Cheers for that matey - so little time and yet.....so much to learn 8)


----------

